# Ethernet Controller Driver



## Critical531 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, i was searching through other threads to try and find an answer to my driver help question but all i really found was how to find a full report with the hardware IDs. and here it is so can someone help me find the drivers.

I think these are the devices that i need: 



> [ Other devices / Ethernet Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Ethernet Controller
> ...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the PM
From your report you have a Dell OptiPlex 745.
Your drivers can be found here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=PLX_PNT_P4_745&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

You need to install the drivers in this order
These are direct links to the drivers you have in error

*Chipset*

*Video*

*Network*

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

